# Illusions for sale.



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Starting to see lots of Illusions for sale. What is up with this boat? Is this a case of I bought too much boat and now I need to dump the payment on someone else. Or is there some performance issue with the Illusion that makes people want to sell them. Some of the ones that are for sale are 2009 models.

RR


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

As far as shallow abilities and quality, it is probably as good as anything out there. The issue is more recently, there are a lot of boats coming out that are equal in quality, equal or at least real close to equal in shallow water abilities, but they ride much better and are faster.

My bet is most selling are moving to one of those newer boats.

With that said, picking a used one up for a good price could be a great deal!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> As far as shallow abilities and quality, it is probably as good as anything out there. The issue is more recently, there are a lot of boats coming out that are equal in quality, equal or at least real close to equal in shallow water abilities, but they ride much better and are faster.
> 
> My bet is most selling are moving to one of those newer boats.
> 
> With that said, picking a used one up for a good price could be a great deal!


x2 they are solid boats, just not the "latest or greatest" that some must have or they can't catch fish


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

What boats would you consider as good but ride better?

RR


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Bc they aren't "great" at anything......they aren't super shallow, not super fast, and not super smooth...

as fishinfool said above there are boats out there that are much shallower, boats that are much faster and boats that are much smoother..


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Herer is what I think I know.

Shallow sport, RFL can run shallower than Illusion but will beat you up in a chop.

Cat boats (tran, Shoal, Hayne, etcl..) can run almost as shallow but have a better ride (i.e. smoother in a chop, faster).

Scooter typer boats (BC included) will run supper skinny but again are rough (exception on the BC) but only fish two cumfortably if drifting.

I thought the Illusion was the best option to get a boat that woudl do all of these things well. Maybe not the cats ace in any one aspect but preaty good over all.

Tell me where I am wrong.

RR


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't think the illusion rides much if any better than rfl or shallow sport. Handle better - yes, no sliding but it is rough! I also think many of the others can run as shallow as an illusion.

Everyone has their opinion on what boats is best, so I'll leave that alone - the key is what aspects are most important to you for how you use a boat. For the guy that wants a good boat and doesn't make long runs in rough water, illusion is probably just fine.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you got most of it RR. I would bet most of the Illusions for sale are Tournament set up boats and most hard core tournament guys get a new ride every year. Thats were the lastest and greatest comes in as well as new sponsors... I would bet most are going to the much faster type boats. Just my .02....

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

seems like a lot of people and guides are moving up to Haynies and SCB's.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been thinking about my next boat purchase lately. I was considering the Illusion to be at the top of a list which also included the Tran SVT cat, Hayne Cat, and Shoal Cat. 

Now I am not sure. I spend the majority of my time wade fishing in the shallows but on occation I make a trip down to Baffin or into East Galveston bay where the chop can get down right ugly. I think the Tran and Hayne Cats may have to move up on that list.

RR


----------



## jaarnold (Apr 27, 2009)

o_brother said:


> I think you got most of it RR. I would bet most of the Illusions for sale are Tournament set up boats and most hard core tournament guys get a new ride every year. Thats were the lastest and greatest comes in as well as new sponsors... I would bet most are going to the much faster type boats. Just my .02....
> 
> Mike


That is why mine is for sale. I know some of the others that are for sale and it is for the same reason. Some sponsors push for you to get into a new boat every year and some dont. We happen to have a few that do, so if you know anyone looking for a good clean, low hour illusion ive got one for sale.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

i would have to disagree with an earlier post that said "alot of the newer boats will run shallower"....the cat boats will not, period end of story...i will provide my two buddies numbers who own tran cats and they will verify....now an rfl yes, shallow sport maybe....why did i buy an illusion, because i wanted shallow water capability and i considered the rfl the best, but jimmy and johnny said it only had an inch or two on it at the most and it handled better....and yes some of the at boats are smoother, faster and they run darn shallow, but they cant get up as shallow....i care nothing about draft claims at speed, what does the boat get up in? that what i want to know...why majek, because they havent been bought and sold three times over, changed owners, etc, and have a history of keeping shallow water boats (which due to that design are rough-just part of the deal) together for years when alot of others cannot


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

texedd said:


> i would have to disagree with an earlier post that said "alot of the newer boats will run shallower"....the cat boats will not, period end of story...i will provide my two buddies numbers who own tran cats and they will verify....now an rfl yes, shallow sport maybe....why did i buy an illusion, because i wanted shallow water capability and i considered the rfl the best, but jimmy and johnny said it only had an inch or two on it at the most and it handled better....and yes some of the at boats are smoother, faster and they run darn shallow, but they cant get up as shallow....i care nothing about draft claims at speed, what does the boat get up in? that what i want to know...why majek, because they havent been bought and sold three times over, changed owners, etc, and have a history of keeping shallow water boats (which due to that design are rough-just part of the deal) together for years when alot of others cannot


I agree with everything you said, especially the part about majeks staying together for alot of years. There will be some who will argue with you about some cats running as shallow....but not me.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry for the misunderstanding......I def. wasn't saying that cat boats run shallower...bc I agree that a cat hull can't get up where a boat like an RFL or a S.S. can....what I mean on the shallow side of the story was that my redfish partners old illusion needed 12-14" to get up on hard sand and I don't consider that shallow


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Also I think Majek's are great boats and I completely agree with the comfort of a family that has been in it that long.....but if Jimmy told you that an illusiion only needed 2' more than an RFL he wasn't telling you the truth


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

what motor and prop did he have on it? if mine will float it will get up....and that is about 8inches on sand...east of saucer at mansfield....i have a 200 with a baumann lifter 17. she wont drift when you trim it under, and it sounds like hell, but somehow it comes up


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Coastline Marine said:


> Also I think Majek's are great boats and I completely agree with the comfort of a family that has been in it that long.....but if Jimmy told you that an illusiion only needed 2' more than an RFL he wasn't telling you the truth


I've never been in an Illusion but if the builder tells me what his boats will or won't do, I wouldn't call him a liar. I've been on the water with guys and shown them what their boats could do in shallow water...getting out of shallows that they didn't think that they could get out of.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll put the majek boys knowledge of flats boats up against anyone. 2" more draft and 2" deeper running, sure seems to be right to me. I've been in a few cat boats and I'd say very few if any could run as shallow/draft as shallow as the illusion. Don't get me started on the shallow water capabilities of the 21'RFL.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hold on RB let me get my popcorn.................:rotfl:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> seems like a lot of people and guides are moving up to Haynies and SCB's.


this is going to get the popcorn popping real fast but the only reason you see guides and pros leaving Majek is because the competition ie Haynie is giving these guys free boats to make it seem like a better boat. You can hate me all you want but that is the truth.



Coastline Marine said:


> Also I think Majek's are great boats and I completely agree with the comfort of a family that has been in it that long.....but if Jimmy told you that an illusiion only needed 2' more than an RFL he wasn't telling you the truth


Jimmy and Johnny are awesome guys and this comment is the only reason I posted on this thread. You obviously do not know how to drive a boat or you are selling the competition. You can check my posts history and at one time I dogged Majek boats but after spending 5 days in Corpus Christi and learning about the Majek and actually running them and seeing there capabilities I find it very hard for any other company to compete against what the Majek brothers have built. I ran all of the boats and each boat is built for different reasons. Also as far as speed goes no boat company that came to the corpus christi boat show seemed to be able to keep up with the majeks. I did not see a Haynie there.....


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

well know it all...i mean Coastline Marine....having run both boats extensively, and knowing Jimmy and Johnny very well, he wasnt lying, in fact he was telling the whole truth and nothing but the truth....pales in comparison to what my friends who own one of the "cat hulls" from another builder were told...stop by and see Jimmy or Johnny, actually meet them, watch them work on a boat...take a level and square to theirs and then to anothers and see the difference in quality.....go find a 15 year old hull similar in design to a RFL, and see how it is holding up, probably not as good as the Majek...those two dont inflate performance numbers, in fact they go conservative, they are not boastful....


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

*Totaly wrong*

I got to tell you that Haynie does not give anybody boats i dont know who started that rumor i dont have the money to give away boats.My best freinds Kevin Akin and Aaron Loomis dont even get a boat given to them like Jay Watkins said he moved to Haynie so he can venture into big water were he could not in the other boats he used to run and yes Majek builds a very good hull just totaly diferent than mine so get your pop corn and whistle and blow smoke up someone elses a-- and as far as the show in corpus we always have a show at Chris's Marine and we have a LS sitting ready to run whatever you want to bring just ask anyone that fish's in the circuit which boat will run and i bet you get Haynie,Haynie,Haynie.#1 selling boat in corpus 3yrs straight


whistlingdixie said:


> this is going to get the popcorn popping real fast but the only reason you see guides and pros leaving Majek is because the competition ie Haynie is giving these guys free boats to make it seem like a better boat. You can hate me all you want but that is the truth.
> 
> Jimmy and Johnny are awesome guys and this comment is the only reason I posted on this thread. You obviously do not know how to drive a boat or you are selling the competition. You can check my posts history and at one time I dogged Majek boats but after spending 5 days in Corpus Christi and learning about the Majek and actually running them and seeing there capabilities I find it very hard for any other company to compete against what the Majek brothers have built. I ran all of the boats and each boat is built for different reasons. Also as far as speed goes no boat company that came to the corpus christi boat show seemed to be able to keep up with the majeks. I did not see a Haynie there.....


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

rat race said:


> What boats would you consider as good but ride better?
> 
> RR


Having turned many hours fishing in both the Illusion and RFL and now fishing the Shoalwater Cat 23' I can tell you the skinny water performance is there and the open water chop is no longer an issue.....Shoalwater 23' Cat is where it's at!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Whistlingdixie why do you continue to comment on things which you obviously have no knowledge of what-so-ever.... Of all the guys on the tournamnet circuit, myself included, not one of them was given a boat to be on a pro staff boat manufacturers team! While there may be some incentives, everyone I know has chosen the boat builder they teamed with because they believe it will provide them the best competitive advantage to win tournamnents in that boat! Check your info before you start telling people a certain manufacturer gives boats away to make that boat seem better....


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Chris I am glad you sorted out the free boat stuff. I was thinking about quitting and going into the guide business. So I had better get back to work now.

But if you ever do decide to give one away don't hesitate to PM me.

Saludos

PS I have fished on a couple of Haynies, you build a good boat.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> the only reason you see guides and pros leaving Majek is because the competition ie Haynie is giving these guys free boats to make it seem like a better boat. You can hate me all you want but that is the truth....


Dude you are funny. Give us free boats? Ha Ha not hardly. We are going to Haynie because of the customer service, the product they sell that is built like we want them and does not beat the **** out of us in our choppy bays while crossing them. Day in and day out of getting your kidneys beat to death is no fun for me or my clients. Does Majek build boats that last? I would say yes. It's just not what I wanted for what I do. Now I am talking about the Illusion hull.

If Haynie was not to give me 1 cent off for being a guide and others offered me a pretty good discount, I would still be going with Haynie. Whistle on, whistlingdixie. Not a hater but you are not telling the truth.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Mercury Outboards, Haynie Boats, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts, Custom Marine Concepts


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry guys...I know better than to make a comment on this board about something so controversial.....I wasn't trying to say that anyone was lying or anything bad about Jimmy...they are great guys...I have been in over 10 RFL's and over 10 Illusions with different motors/props....and I guess that isn't a big enough sample size to make a comment....but FROM MY EXPERIENCE (is what I should have said)....the illusion needs 5+ inches more to get up than the RFL's ive been in...

sorry for the comment/opinion


Cole


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

GringoViejo said:


> Chris I am glad you sorted out the free boat stuff. I was thinking about quitting and going into the guide business. So I had better get back to work now.
> 
> But if you ever do decide to give one away don't hesitate to PM me.
> 
> ...


Chris and everybody over there are straight-shooters. Their products speak fior themselves.

Everyone that rides in my BigFoot is super impressed. Saturday we were passing a guy in the ICW in a very high dollar bay boat (won't say the name) He and his wife were getting beaten up by the chop and boat waves! Even my wife looked at me and said, "this rig rides like a Cadillac...look at them bouncing around".


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

chris coulter said:


> I got to tell you that Haynie does not give anybody boats i dont know who started that rumor i dont have the money to give away boats.My best freinds Kevin Akin and Aaron Loomis dont even get a boat given to them like Jay Watkins said he moved to Haynie so he can venture into big water were he could not in the other boats he used to run and yes Majek builds a very good hull just totaly diferent than mine so get your pop corn and whistle and blow smoke up someone elses a-- and as far as the show in corpus we always have a show at Chris's Marine and we have a LS sitting ready to run whatever you want to bring just ask anyone that fish's in the circuit which boat will run and i bet you get Haynie,Haynie,Haynie.#1 selling boat in corpus 3yrs straight


Whoa brother no need to get your posse involved and get your back. I was not insulting you by no means because I think that is an awesome way to get your product out with name recognition. I am just going by what everyone was telling me in Corpus. BTW i love your nick name "The Jesse James of Boat building." I heard that a few times down there. No hard feelings Chris just gong by what everyone was telling me. I sure wish you would have had a boat out there running cause we had a pretty fast extreme out there running up and down.:cheers:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> Whoa brother no need to get your posse involved and get your back. I was not insulting you by no means because I think that is an awesome way to get your product out with name recognition. I am just going by what everyone was telling me in Corpus. BTW i love your nick name "The Jesse James of Boat building." I heard that a few times down there. No hard feelings Chris just gong by what everyone was telling me. I sure wish you would have had a boat out there running cause we had a pretty fast extreme out there running up and down.:cheers:


h: can you say 'Crawfish"?................. knew you could..


----------



## Japper (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll play, I have a Shoalwater Flats, great little boat, super skinny, gets up from sitting on bottom, and will knock your teeth out crossing open bays. I have a cabin in the land cut which I just run the east shoreline in the flats to avoid rough water. That being said my partners on my cabin all run skinny water boats, one partner has an Illusion, one has a 21 RFL, one has a Shallow Sport, and I had a Flats Cat. So as far as shallow water boats go I have spent a ton of time on all of them. I can tell you this, the Illusion does everything pretty good, just not great. The Illusion will not get up with, nor run as skinny as a RFL. It is not as smooth as a Cat hull, nor as fast as the new cat hulls, but it runs and gets up pretty skinny and with enough motor and the right prop it is pretty fast. To the OP the Illusion is a great all around boat and if it fits your needs there are some good deals out there to be had.

P.S. both the Illusion and RFL are both runing TRP's only my partner was able to find a new in the crate 2005 200hp 2.6L yamaha and bolt up a TRP lower unit on the Illusion, so it is a little better than most Illusions out there.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Just need to check your facts before speaking and the guys that were talking about me was my so called competion i know the guy that has that extreme he wanted a Haynie but they dropped there pants and i could not match it his name is David Pena just ask him which boat performs better he will tell you and he will be in a Haynie soon very soon


whistlingdixie said:


> Whoa brother no need to get your posse involved and get your back. I was not insulting you by no means because I think that is an awesome way to get your product out with name recognition. I am just going by what everyone was telling me in Corpus. BTW i love your nick name "The Jesse James of Boat building." I heard that a few times down there. No hard feelings Chris just gong by what everyone was telling me. I sure wish you would have had a boat out there running cause we had a pretty fast extreme out there running up and down.:cheers:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Wdixie has to pull the foot out BEFORE he talks.:rybka:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

chris coulter said:


> Just need to check your facts before speaking and the guys that were talking about me was my so called competion i know the guy that has that extreme he wanted a Haynie but they dropped there pants and i could not match it his name is David Pena just ask him which boat performs better he will tell you and he will be in a Haynie soon very soon


I don't know we got that extreme up to 78 gps and the boat was loaded wrong for speed. I bet we could have gotten 80 out of her. You have to admit that the boat is very sexy though.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> Wdixie has to pull the foot out BEFORE he talks.:rybka:


29 posts and you think you know me? get some 2cool time before you start to stir the pot.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

30 now,i'm getting to know you even more.Chris has 280 so i guess he has you pinned.hwell: heell i figured you out at post 2.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> 29 posts and you think you know me? get some 2cool time before you start to stir the pot.


How about me, do I have enough posts to state my opinon?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> How about me, do I have enough posts to state my opinon?


yes.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> yes.


No opinon, just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> No opinon, just wondering. Thanks!


No need to thank me,your the man with all the post cred...:fish: (according to WDIXIE)


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

I say we have a boat race.

The rougher the better...... Someone can video it and we can display it on 2cool.

Its amazing people believe what others type on these boards.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Guys! Haynie and Majek build great boats. They are different boats. I know Chris and he's a cool cat. He builds a great boat and has great customer service. He's building a great business at that. You won't here Chris say a bad word about Majek boats. They are build like brick $hit houses. 

Measuring who's got bigger coconuts is not getting anyone anywhere. Plain and simple, if you want the skinniest shallow water boat on the market, get a Majek. We build crazy skinny boats, but yes, it does come at a price.... the ride quality. If you want to be a little deeper and get skinny, get a Cat hull. If you want to be fast, nice ride, and float in 10"+ get a Majek or a Haynie. 

Chris makes a fast boat, no doubt. Majek makes a fast boat, no doubt. Agree that why you picked one or the other fitted your style or pocket book. Let's all go on. I'm positive if you buy a Majek you'll be taken care of. I'm positive if you buy a Haynie, you'll be taken care of. Accusing Chris of giving away boats.......... if he does, it's none of your business. It's his business, let him give them away or sell them like their made of gold. It's ultimately his decision.

It's funny how we can get along with anyone, no matter what boat they run, yet on this board most can't get along with anyone because of the boat they run. This past weekend in Freeport, we had 3 Haynie teams and 2 Majek teams staying in the same house. Somehow, we all had breakfast and dinner together, we shared fishing stories, we caught fish together from the deck of the house we were staying at together, and we consumed cold beer and mixed drinks together. And at the end of the tournament, we all patted each other on the back for our efforts in the tournament, shook hands, and wished each other luck in the next event. We even stayed around hoping Chris and Mark were going to keep their lead. Amazing how all that worked and no one drilled holes in anyones boats! 

By the way Chris, I'm sorry for putting that Majek sticker on the side of Mark's boat! LOL!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Team Castaway said:


> Guys! Haynie and Majek build great boats. They are different boats. I know Chris and he's a cool cat. He builds a great boat and has great customer service. He's building a great business at that. You won't here Chris say a bad word about Majek boats. They are build like brick $hit houses.
> 
> Measuring who's got bigger coconuts is not getting anyone anywhere. Plain and simple, if you want the skinniest shallow water boat on the market, get a Majek. We build crazy skinny boats, but yes, it does come at a price.... the ride quality. If you want to be a little deeper and get skinny, get a Cat hull. If you want to be fast, nice ride, and float in 10"+ get a Majek or a Haynie.
> 
> ...


Very well said Dooms. I personally don't think there is a popcorn farts difference between any of the top Texas boats today. Just pick what you like and enjoy.

RR


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Very well said Jimmie and by the way i loved staying and fishing with yall very nice and everyone can know i caught the big one out of a Majek 10ft aligator sweet.


Team Castaway said:


> Guys! Haynie and Majek build great boats. They are different boats. I know Chris and he's a cool cat. He builds a great boat and has great customer service. He's building a great business at that. You won't here Chris say a bad word about Majek boats. They are build like brick $hit houses.
> 
> Measuring who's got bigger coconuts is not getting anyone anywhere. Plain and simple, if you want the skinniest shallow water boat on the market, get a Majek. We build crazy skinny boats, but yes, it does come at a price.... the ride quality. If you want to be a little deeper and get skinny, get a Cat hull. If you want to be fast, nice ride, and float in 10"+ get a Majek or a Haynie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Team Castaway said:


> Guys! Haynie and Majek build great boats. They are different boats. I know Chris and he's a cool cat. He builds a great boat and has great customer service. He's building a great business at that. You won't here Chris say a bad word about Majek boats. They are build like brick $hit houses.
> 
> Measuring who's got bigger coconuts is not getting anyone anywhere. Plain and simple, if you want the skinniest shallow water boat on the market, get a Majek. We build crazy skinny boats, but yes, it does come at a price.... the ride quality. If you want to be a little deeper and get skinny, get a Cat hull. If you want to be fast, nice ride, and float in 10"+ get a Majek or a Haynie.
> 
> ...


Glad to see a Majek employee speak up.Do you guys still build the 20V?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

chris coulter said:


> Very well said Jimmie and by the way i loved staying and fishing with yall very nice and everyone can know i caught the big one out of a Majek 10ft aligator sweet.


That's right! I forgot all about that. ****, should of had a camera! LOL! I'm sure if you look hard enough there are pictures of me in a Haynie with Dwayne Clark. Of course, we didn't catch **** from that barge you call a Haynie! :rotfl::rotfl: Just kidding of course. :brew::brew:


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> Glad to see a Majek employee speak up.Do you guys still build the 20V?


Yes sir. The 20V is back. I sold one to a friend of mine just a few months ago. Give me a call if you need help locating one or need to get set up for any demo rides. I can help you arrange whatever your needs are.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

nothing to say just thought I'd post here. seems like a lot of that going on! lol


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

*Boss man*

Your not going to whistle long just bought 10 motors from your boss and when i pick them up tommorow i dont think he is going to like your post sure not during working hour's sorry:work:


whistlingdixie said:


> I don't know we got that extreme up to 78 gps and the boat was loaded wrong for speed. I bet we could have gotten 80 out of her. You have to admit that the boat is very sexy though.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

uh oh


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chris coulter said:


> Your not going to whistle long just bought 10 motors from your boss and when i pick them up tommorow i dont think he is going to like your post sure not during working hour's sorry:work:


Oh uh...should have zigged when you zagged.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

chris coulter said:


> Your not going to whistle long just bought 10 motors from your boss and when i pick them up tommorow i dont think he is going to like your post sure not during working hour's sorry:work:


wow I am glad to see you are buying some yamahas but what did I say that will get me in trouble? I merely said that the extreme we sold was a very sexy boat. Also I start work at 8 and i posted that stuck in traffic coming to work. I hope you bought some SHO motors because I am literally in love with that motor and I am waiting to see what the old black motor does to counteract the SHO technology.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

chris coulter said:


> Just need to check your facts before speaking and the guys that were talking about me was my so called competion i know the guy that has that extreme he wanted a Haynie but they dropped there pants and i could not match it his name is David Pena just ask him which boat performs better he will tell you and he will be in a Haynie soon very soon


David and I are racing from 37 to the cut and back in the next week or two.....might have to make you a video for the website titled BYE BYE MAJEK. Haha


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

How fast does the Hanie go with a 300 merc? I am curious, I have seen them and they look like they are flying by.


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

my money is on the Hanie but I really dont know how fast they are. I heard the extreme can do 72 or so....and with a 300hp, Im sure the hanie is faster than that.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

younggun55 said:


> David and I are racing from 37 to the cut and back in the next week or two.....might have to make you a video for the website titled BYE BYE MAJEK. Haha


I hope you guys don't kill anybody having your pizzing match...


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

El Cazador said:


> I hope you guys don't kill anybody having your pizzing match...


It ain't like that, people run wide open during tournaments with 50+ boats all together further than that all the time, it's not like oval track where there's nowhere to go, you have all the room you want to go around people.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> It ain't like that, people run wide open during tournaments with 50+ boats all together further than that all the time, it's not like oval track where there's nowhere to go, you have all the room you want to go around people.


Let me know if you need a camera boat....


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Let me know if you need a camera boat....


LOL, I will hold the camera, and my @!!, you drive, HAHA


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Let me know if you need a camera boat....


I hope you have a tele-photo lens cause that old wore out merc will be screamin'.......just sayin'..........NO SHOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't know we got that extreme up to 78 gps and the boat was loaded wrong for speed. I bet we could have gotten 80 out of her. You have to admit that the boat is very sexy though.


78 in a 22' Extreme loaded? With a new Yamaha? There was a new one in the tourn this past weekend with a new 250 SHO. I noticed it because it looked real good. We left the brazos river locks at the same time on tournament morning and we walked away from him (and I wasn't doing 78 with that load and prop...). To be fair, I didn't talk to him and don't know for sure he was even running full throttle but 78 in a loaded Extreme seems unlikely.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

fishnfool said:


> 78 in a 22' Extreme loaded? With a new Yamaha? There was a new one in the tourn this past weekend with a new 250 SHO. I noticed it because it looked real good. We left the brazos river locks at the same time on tournament morning and we walked away from him (and I wasn't doing 78 with that load and prop...). To be fair, I didn't talk to him and don't know for sure he was even running full throttle but 78 in a loaded Extreme seems unlikely.


Whistledik is cryin Ryan's burn handle.........can't you tell??


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

JeremyAlex said:


> How fast does the Hanie go with a 300 merc? I am curious, I have seen them and they look like they are flying by.


I can run 72-73 loaded down with 50 gal gas, 2 big guys, and full tournament load with a little chop on a regular non labbed prop. I haven't ran it with 5 gal of gas, and without the trolling motor and batteries, and nothing in the boat like a lot of people do to get top speed.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

007 said:


> Whistledik is cryin Ryan's burn handle.........can't you tell??


Can't we all just get along :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

so who won!??????


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

fishnfool said:


> 78 in a 22' Extreme loaded? With a new Yamaha? There was a new one in the tourn this past weekend with a new 250 SHO. I noticed it because it looked real good. We left the brazos river locks at the same time on tournament morning and we walked away from him (and I wasn't doing 78 with that load and prop...). To be fair, I didn't talk to him and don't know for sure he was even running full throttle but 78 in a loaded Extreme seems unlikely.


anyone at the corpus show saw the boat do what it did. It was not tournament loaded but it did have trolling motor batteries.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

my inner tube was clocked at 96 mph when I fell over that water fall.. man what a ride. Never spilled my drink either.. does speed really prove who catches more... or is it shallowest? who wons and what were they in? this sound like my nads are small so let me be big somehow..... ppfftttttt!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

You guys had better hope that ox doesn't show up with his kenner and make you all look silly.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> You guys had better hope that ox doesn't show up with his kenner and make you all look silly.


swears it does 90 plus in 3'rs! :biggrin:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Man all this speed talk is making me think if I slap a Merc racing engine on my flat bottom that I am gonna start catching more fish. Dang Johnson engines.:slimer:


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

So illusions are fine, little rough but shallow and dry, right? you guys lost me somewhere between the posters question and all the BS. Haynies must be better riding and faster but not quite as shallow?? How do prices compare for a new 22'er?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

This was the same question I had. I talked to some owners and this is the boat I will own one day......hwell:



JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> So illusions are fine, little rough but shallow and dry, right? you guys lost me somewhere between the posters question and all the BS. Haynies must be better riding and faster but not quite as shallow?? How do prices compare for a new 22'er?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> *So illusions are fine, little rough but shallow and dry, right?* you guys lost me somewhere between the posters question and all the BS. Haynies must be better riding and faster but not quite as shallow?? How do prices compare for a new 22'er?


YES!  ditto!  highjacks hapnpen!:slimer:

don't know ask chris in a new thread or search Haynie,, good lord there's ten thousand post,, one bad boat if you can afford it!


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

*illusions are pretty sweet in my opinion*

ran a nicely rigged illusion yesterday and i am pretty much sold on it. the boat will run plenty shallow, we crossed a bar that was in the 4-5" range and didn't turn up any mud. i measured the draft 8" at rest and hole shot was in the 14" range. that is with a 200vmax hpdi and raised console. just due to the size of the boat it took the small chop really well. we got into some bigger stuff and it got a lil bit rougher but it is to be expected in a flat bottomed boat. when i mean "rougher" it is still very capable of running through good size chop without beating you up. there is a big difference between a flat bottom hull ride and v-bottom hull ride so it really depends on what you are wanting the boat to do. i ran a tran svt which took chop better than the illusion but i didn't walk away with a warm comfy feeling. really the boat is nice but i would prefer the illusion just due to the size of it. it really is a big platform to fish from especially when you have little ones who like to fish. i could prolly fit 5 - 6 little heethens on there with no problem. the only boat left on my list to run is the '23 shoalcat. it is a nice looking rig!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

OF69,
Just wait. Talked to Donnie last week. There will be a 22' and 24' SVT soon. Those will be plenty big.

RR


----------



## saltystephen (Jul 21, 2008)

in my opinion the best boat out there is one that is paid off, and will start everytime you turn the key. just my 2 cents


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

saltystephen said:


> in my opinion the best boat out there is one that is paid off, and will start everytime you turn the key. just my 2 cents


I got one that is paid for and starts on a dime but it is aluminum and only 18' long. I am with you but if I am ready to pay for some comfort, speed, and range. Pretty informative post here you just gotta put your waders on to get through it, LOL! its gonna be a tough decision when I do get ready, i can tell you that much.


----------



## Galveston Gary (Mar 14, 2010)

Team Castaway said:


> We build crazy skinny boats, but yes, it does come at a price.... the ride quality.


Does Jimmie Dooms own part of Majek???


----------



## Japper (Aug 18, 2005)

Galveston Gary said:


> Does Jimmie Dooms own part of Majek???


I don't think so, but I am sure he will come on and anwser the question himself.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Galveston Gary said:


> Does Jimmie Dooms own part of Majek???


Must of sold his shares of ultrcat.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

No I do not own any part of Majek. My shares of Ultra Cat went south with the rest of the company. J/k. Before you say it, that boat will run with the Majeks in skinny water. There not around now, so that don't do anyone any good.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeopp, ben holding out for the 24 tran .... Great boats that all have mentioned. Make your list of criterion and ride in all in that category and rank each decisional criterion 1-10 and the numbers won't lie to you about which boat is best for you. I run, and have for many years, a tran cat because it was the best boat for me. Most all of the shallow water boats will draft about same and equipped right get up about same. Running, it is really immeasurable. I have run each boat through 3-4" of mixed sand/mud bottoms. I've jumped up majeks, shoalwater and tran cats while sitting on bottom. My boat loaded with 2 will draft 7-7.5" in the 9 mi hole measured by me with all my CR*P in it. The range is due to it being a day with some wind that I measured it. The true flats boats will never be as fast as a scb nor as smooth as a big bowed Haynie or Extreme or similar hulls. 

Since wayyyyyy back like 1984 I have always said Majek and Shoalwater are some of the toughest well built boats on the coast that I know about. I added Haynie to that after I spent some time crawling around on some in Portland years ago. Tran is another that is as solid as they come. So, to each their own, and keep your opinions to just that, don't try and preach heresay as gospel as many are knowledgeable enough to call you out....


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Amen,
To all the hater's, basher's and hype spreaders, I believe that that sell rulers at Wal-Mart. You can all get together and see who got the bigger woo-hoo. Leave the hype at home and just tell the fact. Truely- the best boat out there is the one you can afford and that fits your needs. Besides they are all over priced(new ones) for what you get. JMHO.



stew1tx said:


> Yeopp, ben holding out for the 24 tran .... Great boats that all have mentioned. Make your list of criterion and ride in all in that category and rank each decisional criterion 1-10 and the numbers won't lie to you about which boat is best for you. I run, and have for many years, a tran cat because it was the best boat for me. Most all of the shallow water boats will draft about same and equipped right get up about same. Running, it is really immeasurable. I have run each boat through 3-4" of mixed sand/mud bottoms. I've jumped up majeks, shoalwater and tran cats while sitting on bottom. My boat loaded with 2 will draft 7-7.5" in the 9 mi hole measured by me with all my CR*P in it. The range is due to it being a day with some wind that I measured it. The true flats boats will never be as fast as a scb nor as smooth as a big bowed Haynie or Extreme or similar hulls.
> 
> Since wayyyyyy back like 1984 I have always said Majek and Shoalwater are some of the toughest well built boats on the coast that I know about. I added Haynie to that after I spent some time crawling around on some in Portland years ago. Tran is another that is as solid as they come. So, to each their own, and keep your opinions to just that, don't try and preach heresay as gospel as many are knowledgeable enough to call you out....


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well said....



stew1tx said:


> Yeopp, ben holding out for the 24 tran .... Great boats that all have mentioned. Make your list of criterion and ride in all in that category and rank each decisional criterion 1-10 and the numbers won't lie to you about which boat is best for you. I run, and have for many years, a tran cat because it was the best boat for me. Most all of the shallow water boats will draft about same and equipped right get up about same. Running, it is really immeasurable. I have run each boat through 3-4" of mixed sand/mud bottoms. I've jumped up majeks, shoalwater and tran cats while sitting on bottom. My boat loaded with 2 will draft 7-7.5" in the 9 mi hole measured by me with all my CR*P in it. The range is due to it being a day with some wind that I measured it. The true flats boats will never be as fast as a scb nor as smooth as a big bowed Haynie or Extreme or similar hulls.
> 
> Since wayyyyyy back like 1984 I have always said Majek and Shoalwater are some of the toughest well built boats on the coast that I know about. I added Haynie to that after I spent some time crawling around on some in Portland years ago. Tran is another that is as solid as they come. So, to each their own, and keep your opinions to just that, don't try and preach heresay as gospel as many are knowledgeable enough to call you out....





JustAddSalt said:


> Amen,
> To all the hater's, basher's and hype spreaders, I believe that that sell rulers at Wal-Mart. You can all get together and see who got the bigger woo-hoo. Leave the hype at home and just tell the fact. Truely- the best boat out there is the one you can afford and that fits your needs. Besides they are all over priced(new ones) for what you get. JMHO.


----------



## CT78114 (May 23, 2010)

not sure if I have "enough posts" but Rat Race you need to start more threads! That was some pretty funny stuff!


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a cat hull. 
I will be upgrading soon. And it's tough thinking of giving up the convination of performance, stability, smooth ride, and shallow water performance of a cat hull.

Its like giving up electricity.


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

FLATSDADDY said:


> Can't go wrong with a cat hull.
> I will be upgrading soon. And it's tough thinking of giving up the convination of performance, stability, smooth ride, and shallow water performance of a cat hull.
> 
> Its like giving up electricity.


What is the big deal with "Cat" hulls? I dont get it. They sit lower in the water and draft more than say a redfishline, a non "Cat" hull.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

JeremyAlex said:


> What is the big deal with "Cat" hulls? I dont get it. They sit lower in the water and draft more than say a redfishline, a non "Cat" hull.


They ride a little better


----------



## HwGrabowske (May 25, 2010)

i think its cause SCB has raised the bar thru the clouds. and everyone wants one ..

they got the looks for sure and performace like no other.. just my .02


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

JeremyAlex said:


> What is the big deal with "Cat" hulls? I dont get it. They sit lower in the water and draft more than say a redfishline, a non "Cat" hull.


My .02. Everyone is looking for the perfect boat. Cat hulls offer the best of both worlds. You can go fairly shallow and they ride better than the ultral skinnys like the shallow sports and RFLs. Truly there is NO perfect boat. You always have to give up on something to get something else. It is true that the cats don't go as shallow as the RFLs or Shallow Sports. It is also true that they will not ride as smooth or go as fast as a Big foot or Extreme. They are a good at both but not the best at either one.

RR


----------

